# So der neue Teich entsteht



## Feuerfisch (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

endich ist es soweit und der Teich ist ausgegraben... aber trotzdem bleiben noch einige Fragen ;-)

Aber erst mal ein paar Bilder für euch. 

Also zur Erklärung... der Teich ist klar... das große eckige an der Hecke wird der Filterkeller
und das kleine Loch an der Hecke wird ein Überlauf für ... leider kann ich den Teich nicht an die Kanalisation anschließen  :-(  Darum ein Überlaufloch (ca. 1,5 m³) für kleine Wasserwechsel, Filterreinigung, Regenfälle, etc. )

Nun aber mal noch einige Fragen:
1. Für BA und Skimmer möchte ich 110er KG Rohre verwenden. Der Schacht ist ja schon gegraben. Muss ich die Rohre miteinander verkleben oder reicht es sie ineinander zu stecken? Wenn kleben, mit was? Innotec?

2. Die Rohre einbetonnieren oder einsanden oder Kies oder Erde drum?

3. Den Ba einbetonnieren?

4. Auf einem Bild sind die Riefen von der _Baggerschaufel zu erkennen. Da wir recht bröseligen Boden und viel Faulschiefer haben, kann man nicht wirklich mit der Hand nacharbeiten, weil sonst oft weitere Brocken aus der Wand bröseln und man alles nur verschlimmbessert. Wie kann ich die Riefen am besten auskleiden?
Erde anfeuchten und hineinschmieren?
Estrichbeton hineinschmieren? Muss ich dann zusätzlich irgendwelche Matten in den Beton verarbeiten?

Grüße

Detlef


----------



## Zacky (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hallo Detlef,

das sieht ja schon mal richtig gut aus. 

Die KG-Rohre brauchst du eigentlich nur ineinanderstecken, da sie ja durch die Muffen dicht abschließen. Ich habe auch schon gelesen, dass sie mit Innotec nochmals abgedichtet wurden. Ob das nötig ist, galube ich zwar nicht, aber sind halt Erfahrungen. Ich habe meine auch nur gesteckt.

Die KG-Rohre im Boden sind eigentlich nur einzusanden bzw. einzuschlemmen. Allerdings habe ich auch den Rohrabschnitt im Boden bis zur Innenbeckenwand (ca. 2 m) mit einbetoniert, was man eigentlich wohl nicht macht. 

Aber den Bodenablauf selbst solltest du lieber einbetonieren. Ich habe Pflastersteine drunter gelegt, alles schön in Waage gebracht und dann mit Beton ringsum ausgegossen. 

Zu den Riefen in der Wand.  Das wird schwierig und vermutlich umständlich, denn wenn Du jetzt die Riefen mit Beton oder ähnlichem ausgleichen willst, bedarf es eigentlich schon dieser Verbundmatten / Metallgewebematten um Halt in die Substanz zu bekommen. Aber dann müsstest du wahrscheinlich alle Wände machen. Ich weiß nicht wirklich...


----------



## jenso (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Wow, das sieht ja echt nach einer menge Arbeit aus, die du da geleistet hast. Schön, schön.
Du meinst mit  110er Rohren ja sicherlich die braunen KT-Rohre aus PVC. Die KT-Rohre brauchst du nicht zu verkleben. Wenn du vielleicht darauf achtest, sie nicht bis zum Anschlag ineinander zu schieben. Ein guter 1cm vorher ist am besten. Hilfreich ist dabei die Dichtung  einzuschmieren. Wir haben unseren BA mit Beton fixiert und die Rohre dann in Sand gelegt. Die Verbindung Rohr mit BA muss natürlich mit einem PVC-Kleber verklebt werden. Die Wände würde ich schon verputzen. Entweder selber anrühren oder diese fertigen 40Kg Säcke. Dabei würde ich am Rand der Pflanzzone noch einen kleinen Wulst modellieren. Das sorgt zwar für die einen oder andere Falte mehr in der Folie, es verhindert aber auch das die das Substrat nach unten abrutscht.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Doc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Wg. den Riefen in den Wänden: Kann man hier nicht auch einfach ein dickes Vlies verlegen?


----------



## Reptilis (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hi,
nimm doch einfach eine Schufel und mach alles gerde. Den Boden kann man ja mit einem Rechen gerade machen und die Steine raus und Sand drauf. Dann Vlies und Folie.
Was für eine Folie benutzt du?

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hallo Detlef,
das Loch schaut schon gut aus. 

Meine Antworten auf deine Fragen:
_1. Muss ich die Rohre miteinander verkleben oder reicht es sie ineinander zu stecken?_ 
Nur stecken.
_2. Die Rohre einbetonnieren oder einsanden oder Kies oder Erde drum?_
Einsanden ist das beste, auf jeden Fall nicht betonieren.
_3. Den Ba einbetonnieren?_
Ja
_4. Auf einem Bild sind die Riefen von der _Baggerschaufel zu erkennen. _
Estrichbeton mit einer Matte sollte eine gute Option sein. Denke dass ist sinnvoll, damit auch später die Wand etwas stabilisiert ist.


----------



## Feuerfisch (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hallo auch, 

schon mal danke für eure Antworten. 

Wenn ich Estrichbeton und Matten verwende, wie dick muss denn dann die Betonschicht aufgetragen werden?

Mir hat heute ein Teichbauer gesagt, einfach die Wand anfeuchten und dann Gartenerde solange mit Wasser verrühren, bis sie matschig ist und damit die Riefen ausgleichen. Er meinte, das macht er immer so und das würde auch gut halten....
Hat das schon mal jemand von euch probiert?

Grüße

Detlef


----------



## Feuerfisch (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

.... da hätte ich doch glatt noch etwas vergessen. 

Mir wurde heute gesagt, dass das Rohr für den Skimmer nicht zu flach in den Teich geführt werden sollte. Ideal wäre eine Tiefe von min. bis 80 cm ... der Skimmer würde nur richtig funzen, wenn unter ihm eine ausreichende Wassersäule wäre...

Ist die Aussage so richtig?

Was sollte ich noch berücksichtigen beim Skimmer?

Grüße
Detlef


----------



## Frank 69 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hallo Detlef

Habe seit ca 1 Woche einen Rohrskimmer (30 €) am NG Pumpensammler verbaut höhe von Wasseroberfläche bis zum einlauf in den Schacht sind ca 30cm ich hab sogar den Skimmer kürzen müssen und siehe da der saugt alles weg was in seine nähe kommt.


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*



Feuerfisch schrieb:


> Mir wurde heute gesagt, dass das Rohr für den Skimmer nicht zu flach in den Teich geführt werden sollte. Ideal wäre eine Tiefe von min. bis 80 cm ... der Skimmer würde nur richtig funzen, wenn unter ihm eine ausreichende Wassersäule wäre...
> 
> Ist die Aussage so richtig?



Das kenne ich auch so und habe ich bei mir umgesetzt.


----------



## Feuerfisch (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Schön ... dann habe ich ja wegen dem Skimmer schon mal Klarheit 

Mit was habt ihr BA und KG-Rohr verklebt? Tangit oder Inotec? Oder etwas ganz anderes?

Hoffe es gibt noch weitere gute Ideen wege den Riefen vom Bagger

Grüße


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Du kannst bedenkenlos das KG mit dem BA mit Tangit verkleben. Wenn die Klebestelle trocken sind, kannst du zusätzlich diese noch mit Innotec abziehen- So hast du doppelte Sicherheit, aber ordentlich auf beiden Klebestellen Tangit reciht eigentlich.

Wie tief sind denn die Riefen überhaupt?


----------



## Feuerfisch (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

ok das mit dem tangit bekomme ich hin habe ich schon oft genug am aquarium gemacht. 

Die Riefen sind so um die 5 cm und insgesamt die Unebenheiten zwischen 0 und 10 cm


In welcher Höhe bzw. Tiefe würdet ihr eigentlich den Zulauf in den Teich machen? So dicht wie möglicher unter die Wasseroberfläche oder ....?


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Bei den teifen Riefen hilft wohl doch nur mit Beton / Zement verputzen. Aber der Vorschlag mit dem feuchten Sand klingt auch nicht schlecht, wenn das funktioniert, wäre das eine günstige Alternative. Das kann man aber bestimmt nur machen, wenn kurz darauf die Folie folgt. Kannst du irgendwie ein Sand/Lehmgemisch machen oder organisieren!? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das ein feuchtes Sand-Lehmgemisch vielleicht etwas besser ist als nur feuchter Sand oder so.

Ich habe bei meinen Teichen die Einläufe recht tief gemacht. Sie liegen jetzt gute 75 cm unter der Wasserlinie. Das ergab sich aber so auf Grund der Bauweise und so sind sie im Winter vor Frost etwas geschützter, denn das Wasser bleibt ja in der Winterpause in den Rohren stehen. So können sie nicht so schnell und schon gar nicht vollständig zufrieren und kaputt gehen.

PS: Ich bin wohl fast der Einzige der hier schreibt. Andere haben doch auch Erfahrungen gemacht oder nicht.


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Ich denke wenn in die Riefen weiches Material kommt, könnte sich das mehr verdichten als der "Fels".
Dann scheinen die durch die Folie.


----------



## Feuerfisch (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Na besser einer als keiner  ;-)

Was das Thema Winter angeht, bin ich mir auch noch ziiiiiemlich unsicher, wie ich das mit dem Filter machen werde bzw. kann.  Ich denke so perfekt werde ich den "keller" nicht isoliert bekommen... und hier im Sauerland haben wir ordentliche Winter ...

Da bin ich mir auch noch nicht so im klaren, wie ich die Rohre Sicher durch den Winter bekomme. 
Den Wassereinlass tief zu machen, hat sicher hinsichtlich der Kälte Vorteile. Wegen dem Gasaustausch wäre es sinnvoller die Oberfläche ordentlich in Bewegung zu halten. 

Habe heute noch mit einem Bekannten gesprochen, der hat auch einfach die Unebenheiten mit schmierig feuchter Erde verschmiert... er sagte diese wäre später mit dem Teichrand fest verbacken gewesen und hätte eine schöne Oberfläche gebildet und das würde besser funzen als mit Sand. 
Wenn ich Estrichbeton nehmen würde... wie dick müsste die Schicht denn dann mindestens sein?

Grüße


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Also meine zuläufe werden über der oberfläche (pflanzenfilter) in 30cm,50cm und 1m. wieso estrich, hast du keinen matsch zum zuschmieren? das kostet doch auch wieder kohle. sei einfallsreich, erfinderisch . . .


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Meine Rohre verlaufen teilweise oberirdich. Werden im Winter nur isoliert.
Allerdings läuft mein Filter im Winter durch, daher wird da nichts zufrieren.

Den Einlauf würde ich persönlich in 2 Stellen einleiten. Wenn möglich noch beweglich. Damit der ganze Mulm gut aus den Ecken aufgewirbelt wird.
Ich hatte nach der letzten Erweiterung eine tote Zone. Die habe ich mit einem extra Einlauf und einer Strömungspumpe, die ab und an läuft nun beseitigt.

Ich hab auch Schiefer. Kannst du nicht mit einer Spitzhacke oder Boschhammer die Kanten wegmachen?


----------



## willi1954 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*



Zacky schrieb:


> Du kannst bedenkenlos das KG mit dem BA mit Tangit verkleben. Wenn die Klebestelle trocken sind, kannst du zusätzlich diese noch mit Innotec abziehen- So hast du doppelte Sicherheit, aber ordentlich auf beiden Klebestellen Tangit reciht eigentlich.
> 
> Wie tief sind denn die Riefen überhaupt?



Moin

bei den Verarbeitungsrichtlinien von Tangit wird ausdrücklich hingewiesen, kein Rohr > DM 60mm zu verkleben. Ich habe bei meinem KG Rohr ausschliesslich Innotec verwendet. Das hat den Vorteil, das die Klebestelle ein gewisses Mass an Flexibilität aufweist.

LG Willi


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hallo Willi...

Danke für den Gedankenanstoss und ich denke ich verstehe deinen Hinweis richtig, dass kein Tangit bei Rohren benutzt werden soll, welche 60mm Durchmsser überschreiten.

*Aber*, ich habe dazu das hier gefunden und da steht nichts von Einschränkungen der Rohrgröße. Das Einzige worauf hingewiesen wid, ist, dass man bei Verwendung der 125g Tube auf Grund der Vorbereitung der Klebestelle, nicht unbedingt größer als DN 80 nehmen sollte, sondern hier dann die größeren Gebinde mit Pinsel nutzen sollte. Dies bezieht sich aber auf die Abbindezeit des Klebers, so wie ich es verstehe. (Quelle: Herstellerseite von Henkel)

Hast du eine andere Information, die man irgendwo nachlesen könnte. Wäre super, denn das würde ja so einiges in einem anderen Lichte betrachten lassen. Nicht das man hier völlig falsche Infos gibt.  Danke


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Warum wollt ihr KG-Rohre überhaupt kleben? Die haben doch eine Dichtung ... und wenn man zur Sicherheit Adheseal außen noch rum schmiert passiert da gar nix.
Habe mein Abwasserrohr vom Haus frei gelegt ... da ist auch nichts geklebt ... und es ist seit über 8Jahren dicht.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hi Mandy,

es geht hier ja auch nur um die Klebestellen am Bodenablauf oder an Folienflanschen. Der Rest wird gesteckt, keine Frage. Nur muss ja das KG oder auch PVC-Druckrohr ja erstmal mit den Flanschen verbunden werden. Leider gibt es ja noch keinen BA mit 110er Anschluß der nur mit Muffe angeschlossen werden kann. kopfkratz - da habe ich ja noch eine Marktlücke gefunden!)


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*



Zacky schrieb:


> Leider gibt es ja noch keinen BA mit 110er Anschluß der nur mit Muffe angeschlossen werden kann.



Man muß einen Flansch oder BA nicht einkleben!

Die werden in die KG-Rohre eingeschoben, unter der Folie einen dicken Ring Adheseal, dann Folie drauf und auf die Folie nochmals einen dicken Ring Adheseal und dann kommt der obere Ring drauf. Nachdem der ordentlich verschraubt wurde, über die Schrauben Adheseal und am äußeren Rand noch ne Fuge ziehen und fertig.

Das einzige was man kleben muß, sind die PE-Rohre, die haben ja keine Dichtungen.

Ich zeig Dir das anhand meiner Fehlkäufe, wenn Du am Freitag rum kommst 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Ich glaube wir reden hier aneinander vorbei. Meinst du das die Rohre dicht sind, wenn du sie nur in den BA-Anschluß steckst!?  Wir reden nicht von Folie und Flanschdichtung! Aber am Freitag klären wir das!


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Natürlich sind die Rohre dicht wenn Du sie nur ineinander steckst. Ich kenne keinen Teichbauer der KG-Rohre an BA's oder Flansche geklebt hat.
Außerdem haben die Flansche/BA's durch die Dichtung keinen Kontakt zum KG-Rohr ... was willste denn da kleben ... die Dichtung 

Mich hat heute mein Folienverleger angerufen und wollte ne kleine Planänderung ...er wollte nur einfach PE-Rohre in die KG-Rohre reinschieben, wo dann die Flansche rauf kommen. Auch ohne kleben etc. 
Geht aber nicht, weil man an die Rohre nicht mehr ran kommt, wenn er kommt 
Also bleibt alles so wie vereinbart 

Nee nee, wir haben nicht aneinander vorbei geredet ... ich hab mich vielleicht nur nicht richtig ausgedrückt (was leider häufiger vorkommt) 
Freu mich schon ... 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

ich meine diese Verbindung hier und die wird doch für gewöhnlich geklebt oder nicht!? die Verbindung meint doch auch Feuerfisch, oder nicht!? jetzt bin ich total verwirrt :crazy


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Laut Wasserfluß ist das Rohr aber verkehrt herum drauf. Die Dichtung kommt doch an den Anfang ...

 

Stell Dir das mal anders herum vor ... das Wasser prallt immer gegen das Ende des eingeschobenen Rohres und kann sich zw. Rohr und Dichtung schieben. Das nimmt ne Menge Flow.

Mandy


----------



## I.koi (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hi

Cooler Teich erstmal. Also aus Erfahrung heraus verkleb den BA mit dem KG Rohr.......

Wäre stolz wenn mein Teich soweit wäre, aber seit der kleine da ist habe ich keine Chance nur in die Nähe des Teiches zu kommen. Aber er ist eben soooo süss.


Beachte die Flowrichtung, macht sich wie Mandy schon sagte sehr stark bemerkbar, ne Kante von 3 mm nimmt dir locker und leicht 1m³ an Wassermenge durch verwirbelungen weg.



LG

Stephan + kleiner Nicklas im Arm


----------



## willi1954 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

der Bodenablauf ist für das Einkleben von PVC Rohren gedacht, eine Muffe passt da nicht drüber.
Zacky hat da völlig recht.
Und dieses Einkleben würde ich mit Innotec vornehmen.

LG Willi


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Ja aber auf Zacky's Bild ist ein KG-Rohr und das ist falsch rum dran.
Das PE oder PVC geklebt werden muß ist ja logisch ... die haben keine Dichtung.

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

die KG Muffe passt nicht über den Rohrstutzen des BA. Man klebt einfach ein Stück KG Rohr ein, und kann dann mit normalen Muffenrohren weiterarbeiten.

Hier ist ein gutes Beispiel zum Einbau von KG Rohren in einen BA. Ist zwar nicht ein Teich, aber das veranschaulicht die ganze Sache bestens.

LG Willi


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

@Willi - genau, das meine ich, Danke... BA-Anschluß -> KG-Rohrstück -> KG-Rohr mit Muffe um die Fließrichtung zu berücksichtigen und nicht besagte Verwirbelungen zu erzeugen...

Ich habe die KG-Rohre bei mir mit Tangit geklebt, aber sicherlich kann man das auch mit Innotec oder vergleichbaren Klebern machen. Hauptsache dicht und stabil


----------



## I.koi (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

So sollte das ganze aussehen wenn es halten soll

Medium 19223 anzeigenMedium 19222 anzeigenMedium 19220 anzeigen

Das Rohr sowie die Innenseite des BA´s bitte unbedingt davor reinigen.....


Quelle der Bilder:  Sind meine eigenen


----------



## Feuerfisch (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hallo auch, 

da ist ja eine schöne Diskussion zum kleben zustande gekommen. Besten Dank 

Einen schönen Abend noch .

Detlef


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*



willi1954 schrieb:


> dHier ist ein gutes Beispiel zum Einbau von KG Rohren in einen BA. Ist zwar nicht ein Teich, aber das veranschaulicht die ganze Sache bestens.


Hallo Willi,
Die Bilder sind an sich gut, doch in meinen Augen enthält der Aufbau einen Fehler.
Ich habe das immer so verstanden, dass man die Muffen entgegen der Fliesrichtung aufsteckt.
Also das man in den BA ein Rohrstück einklebt und dann an dessen Ende das neuer Rohr mit der Muffenseite aufsteckt.
Im verlinkten Beispiel ist es zwischen BA und Schieber genau anders herum.
Nach dem Schieber ist es dann wieder andersherum.
Evt wurde es ja am Anfang aus Bequemlichkeit/der Einfachheithalber so gemacht...
und bei den Bedingungen ist das ja auch kein Problem, aber ich würde die Rohre immer so aufbauen, dass in Fließrichtung die Muffe am Anfang vom Rohr sitzt und nicht am Ende.
(Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt)


----------



## Moonlight (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hey Andreas,

das ist auch meine Meinung ... nur wenn die Muffe nicht über den BA paßt, dann müßte man theoretisch nur ein kleines Stück KG-Rohr nehmen und im Prinzip als Verbindung dazwischen setzen.
Das dürfte der Fließrichtung keinen allzu großen Abbruch tun ... oder?!

Blöd dass ich das nicht schon mal ausprobiert habe  

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hallo Andreas, Hallo Mandy...

das ist völlig richtig und hat auch keiner anders erzählt. Ich sage ja, wir reden hier alle vom Gleichen - nur anders!


----------



## Moonlight (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Naja Zacky,

kommt wahrscheinlich nur davon, dass ich es nie ausprobiert habe. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Muffe vom 110er KG-Rohr über den Stutzen passt.
Bei der ganzen Diskussion hier, hab ich das gleich mal bei den Zugschiebern probiert ... genau die gleiche Grütze :evil

Mandy

PS: bin jetzt bedient ... muß noch ein Rohr kaufen zum Zersägen


----------



## Zacky (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> PS: bin jetzt bedient ... muß noch ein Rohr kaufen zum Zersägen



wieso das denn!?


----------



## Moonlight (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Na als Verbindungsstück zum Einkleben. Dann kann ich das Rohr richtig rum anstecken.

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Nabend
@Mandy
Dein "richtig rum bauen" ist schon richtig ,aber baust du dein Teich genau nach Rohrlänge ?
Soll heissen sind deine Wege vom BA oder Skimmer oder,oder genau so lang wie ein Rohr, oder meinst du nicht man wirst irgend wo nicht ein Rohr schneiden müssen ? Wenn ja , dann ensteht dadurch doch ein Verbindungsstück ! 
Und wenn wir hier schon so Detail verliebt sind und die richtige Fliesrichtung berücksichtigen ,dann macht wenn ihr ein Rohr schneidet nicht nur eine neue Phase an das Rohr ,das erleichtert euch den Zusammenbau, sondern entgratet das Rohr innen an der Schnittkante ! Das verhindert auch Strömungsturbolenzen im Rohr ERGO Flowverlust ! Und noch ein Tipp !
Thomas (Gartenteichumbauer) musste es schon leidhaft erfahren  Beim Zusammenbau von Rohren immer ein Gleitmittel benutzen ! Nicht das teure aus dem Fachhandel oder Baumarkt ,sondern das von Mutti aus der Küche !  FIT,Spüli usw.
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Okay Andre,

ist ein Argument ... also werde ich warten, vielleicht fällt was ab 
Entgraten ist klar ... aber Spüli? Da nimmt man Speiseöl ... ist biologisch abbaubarer als Fit 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Tja, jetzt ist die Frage ob Speise*oil* (auch Rapsöl ) besser biologisch abbaubar ist als eine leichte Seifenlauge ? Da kann man das Fit doch verdünnen ! Eigentlich streift die Dichtung so ziemlich alles ab , es kommt also nicht wirklich viel in den Teich !
Man kann auch Rohre ausspülen ! Ich will ja eigentlich nur verhindern das man ein Teich baut und dann eine Dichtung sich umgekremmpelt hat ! Wo möglich die an dem BA ,unterm Teich !
Und wer gut ist und kräftig der nimmt ein Bioprodukt Marke "Eigenbau">>>>Spucke ! 
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> ... nimmt ein Bioprodukt Marke "Eigenbau">>>>Spucke !



 ... ob die wohl schmierig genug sein wird ... 

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hallo!
@Illerkoi
Die Rohre wie ich sehe hast du mit Tangit geklebt, aber in der Beschreibung steht doch "Für Hart PVC-Fittinge und Rohre von Ø 20 - 63 mm. (Größen darüber hinaus wird Fixseal Adhesalkleber verwendet)."
Grüße Walter


----------



## Zacky (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hallo Walter...

... diese Frage bzw. Feststellung hatten wir bereits in diesem Thread und da habe ich im [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/20/]Beitrag 20[/URL] schon was geschrieben und verlinkt. Das ist zumindest die Info direkt vom Hersteller.


----------



## walter27 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: So der neue Teich entsteht*

Hallo!
@ Zacky, Beitrag 20 habe ich übersehen. Manche Händler schreiben diesen Hinweis, aber warum? Habe nachgefragt und keine Antwort bekommen. Habe meine Rohren auch mit Tangit geklebt.
Grüße Walter


----------

